# AHCI with Port Multiplier Support



## Log0s (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi,

what is the current status of AHCI port multiplier support? Has anyone a link or some information you can point me to?


Regards


----------



## p5ycho (Jan 10, 2009)

I too would like to know more on the status of port multipliers. notebook arrays are getting more and more interesting for low power @home storage solutions. port multiplier support is almost a must in these setups.


----------



## none (Aug 5, 2011)

any news on this ?

none


----------



## mav@ (Aug 5, 2011)

It should work fine on 8-STABLE or 9-CURRENT with ahci, siis or mvs drivers. Note that AHCI controllers could be very different. Not every of them support port multipliers and even less support FIS-based switching to make concurrent disk access effective.


----------

